# Post your transformation



## gambit22 (Sep 14, 2012)

Quite interested to see how everyone has made progress since starting the gym, stuff like this motivates me, especially when you can see huge changes in other.

Me on the far left 6 years ago before my daughter was born, never been in a gym, played football, that was it, tore a ligament, couldn't play anymore, got chubby.

Me in the middle 3/4 year ago after discovering the gym and thinking skinny with abs was the thing. Now me on the right two weeks ago.

I've went from 75kilo on the left, 64kilo in the middle to 78 kilo on the right. Slightly lighter now.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

well done mate, do you have a youtube channel i can follow?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> well done mate, do you have a youtube channel i can follow?


 U been lending him ur tan?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

8 months


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

I guess, my biggest change - from how I used to be - i have loads of little 10 week change photos but this probably shows how I was and well how i've improved.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

6 years but bigger now as per my journal.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## gambit22 (Sep 14, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> well done mate, do you have a youtube channel i can follow?


 I do not mate. Not something I've ever really considered doing. I'll leave all that to the professionals. Or people who have a much better idea of what they're doing.



todai said:


> I guess, my biggest change - from how I used to be - i have loads of little 10 week change photos but this probably shows how I was and well how i've improved.
> 
> View attachment 124415
> 
> ...


 Awesome work man, are you from Glasgow per chance?



RoidsR-us said:


> Last 11 months
> 
> View attachment 124417
> 
> ...


 Fooking hell, that's amazing. Well done mate!



Simon 88 said:


> View attachment 124420
> 
> 
> 6 years but bigger now as per my journal.
> ...


 Gainz! Gainz! Gainz!


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

gambit22 said:


> I do not mate. Not something I've ever really considered doing. I'll leave all that to the professionals. Or people who have a much better idea of what they're doing.
> 
> Awesome work man, are you from Glasgow per chance?
> 
> ...


 I am mate yes.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

gambit22 said:


> Quite interested to see how everyone has made progress since starting the gym, stuff like this motivates me, especially when you can see huge changes in other.
> 
> Me on the far left 6 years ago before my daughter was born, never been in a gym, played football, that was it, tore a ligament, couldn't play anymore, got chubby.
> 
> ...


 Great work mate. At what stage did you get on gear?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

First pic is from 5 years ago before I started training









Then this pic is from about 2 and a half years ago, a few weeks before my last competition









And this is where I am now, 6 weeks out from my next comp

















Think it's good to look back on pics as sometimes you don't realise the changes.


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

5 years


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

me on right 1984 aged 25 then again half a century later aged 50 its been a hard slog 

View attachment 124435


View attachment 124438


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> @Simon 88 cracking job bro your doing real well good on you and long may the gainz continue #beasty


 Thanks bud, loving my training at the moment, I'm bigger than that last picture at the moment, but gonna put a bit more meat on before next picture. Although saying that, the lighting is quite flattering and a good pump.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Keeks said:


> First pic is from 5 years ago before I started training
> 
> View attachment 124425
> 
> ...


 Seriously you look amazing, great transformation!


----------



## Xoer (Apr 6, 2016)

Are there actually any steroid-free transformation ?


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Last 11 months
> 
> View attachment 124417
> 
> ...


 looks more like 9 months ? ......................only joking well done buddy theres hope for me yet


----------



## gambit22 (Sep 14, 2012)

RoidsR-us said:


> Just need drop 10-15 lbs of fat now. Tren killing me though. I'm 97kg and like being 95+ so trying test tren winni and cal defecit to preserve all muscle


 Really impressed mate, my jaw dropped when I see the change! Love seeing these kinda changes, folk that go from fat (like myself) and drop it off to put muscle on really inspires me!

I'm seriously impressed with Simons and dtlbb (that spelt right) transformations as well.



todai said:


> I am mate yes.


 What gyms do you use? I'm at x4lessz I've been wanting to try this extreme gym. But heard you need to bench 100kilo, which I can do easily enough, just seems a bit obnoxious and backwards for what a gym is meant to represent!


----------



## gambit22 (Sep 14, 2012)

Xoer said:


> Are there actually any steroid-free transformation ?


 Very much so, you should read more into people's journals before making assumptions these are all gear transformations. I was decent shape even before using it.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

great transformation


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Massive change there buddy great work your smashing it hurrah for the CRE


 Cheers mucker


----------



## gambit22 (Sep 14, 2012)

Xoer said:


> Are there actually any steroid-free transformation ?


 Here ya go. One month before I started.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Credit where it's due pal looking great and in a relatively short space of time


 I just changed my lifestyle mate I tried to cut hard before and always failed so cutting over that 8 months has more been enjoyable, cheers again mate


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

gambit22 said:


> Thanks man, appreciated. I got on it one year ago. I had no clue about it, I didn't even consider it, until a guy in the gym got chatting and actually thought I was already on it. Went from there and he got me my first cycle.
> 
> Really impressed mate, my jaw dropped when I see the change! Love seeing these kinda changes, folk that go from fat (like myself) and drop it off to put muscle on really inspires me!
> 
> ...


 I think thats a lot of shit i heard that before and asked a mate who trains there and he said its bullshit he can't bench 100kg

i'm closer to airdrie mate so train at my local over here as i work this side - I couldn't be bothered with extreme gym i can't be bothered with all the wanna be physique 'athlete's' with their ray bans and snapbacks - i see enough of them on instagram not to go. its like ever member in there is a 'competitor' nobody just wants to train anymore and their all on hash tagging that ann supplements. lol

nothin against people competing seriously. it does looks a good gym if you're really serious about competing I guess.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> I was saying this the other day many I know try to prep for a show in 8 weeks f**k that 12-14 progressive keeps you happy enough and as you say less likely to fail


 Yeh it's too easy to just think fvck it and cheat and then it's all downhill from there lol my first ever log on here I tried to cut hard and failed and I was told by a few people and never listened, glad I took they're advice in the end


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

gambit22 said:


> Here ya go. One month before I started.
> 
> View attachment 124440


 Your transformation is similar to mine, albeit I got fat (dirty bulking and having little knowledge at the time).

your base is similarish to mine and the improvement is really good.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Xoer said:


> Are there actually any steroid-free transformation ?


 no mate, everyone bigger than you is on gear. likewise for anyone bigger than me. its the way of life


----------



## gambit22 (Sep 14, 2012)

Simon 88 said:


> Your transformation is similar to mine, albeit I got fat (dirty bulking and having little knowledge at the time).
> 
> your base is similarish to mine and the improvement is really good.


 I'll take that! In a completely non gay way, your physique is defo something I'm after. Can't wait till after my holiday and I can start chasing a much better refined physique!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

gambit22 said:


> I'll take that! In a completely non gay way, your physique is defo something I'm after. Can't wait till after my holiday and I can start chasing a much better refined physique!


 You'll do it fella. I'm looking forward to going on a cut, eating 5k calories a day plus some treats thrown in is beginning to take its toll. My aim is hit 17.5 stone (6lb gains in next 6 or 7 weeks). Aim is to then be a very lean 15.5 or thereabouts stone.


----------



## gambit22 (Sep 14, 2012)

Simon 88 said:


> You'll do it fella. I'm looking forward to going on a cut, eating 5k calories a day plus some treats thrown in is beginning to take its toll. My aim is hit 17.5 stone (6lb gains in next 6 or 7 weeks). Aim is to then be a very lean 15.5 or thereabouts stone.


 What id do for 5000 calories just now haha.

Christ 17stone, that's the goal for me. None of this 12 stone with abs nonsense for me after holidays.

Youre smashing it anyway man, looking forward to seeing the cut.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

todai said:


> no mate, everyone bigger than you is on gear. likewise for anyone bigger than me. its the way of life


 I'd say 50% of the gear takers in my gym don't even look like they take it, other than the tell tale side effects, and being able to lift heavy. Their muscle mass though says very little for them.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Simon 88 said:


> I'd say 50% of the gear takers in my gym don't even look like they take it, other than the tell tale side effects, and being able to lift heavy. Their muscle mass though says very little for them.


 I agree, I'm out of likes today sadly so no sharing haha


----------



## Mazza (Apr 12, 2016)

Not long been at the gym after several operations A few weeks in slowly seeing results


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

gambit22 said:


> What id do for 5000 calories just now haha.
> 
> Christ 17stone, that's the goal for me. None of this 12 stone with abs nonsense for me after holidays.
> 
> Youre smashing it anyway man, looking forward to seeing the cut.


 Yeah weight fluctuates between 16stone 12 and 17 stone 2.

Thanks mate. Looking forward to seeing your gains on your return from holiday.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

todai said:


> I agree, I'm out of likes today sadly so no sharing haha


 Haha not concerned about likes, just pointing out that just because you take gear it isn't an easy route. It obviously helps, but other factors need to be in place for a physique to be built that's admirable.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Simon 88 said:


> Haha not concerned about likes, just pointing out that just because you take gear it isn't an easy route. It obviously helps, but other factors need to be in place for a physique to be built that's admirable.


 just a wee joke, to note i approve your comments - the puffy face is a winner for me, i like seeing that.... or the guys who only come in when on.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

todai said:


> just a wee joke, to note i approve your comments - the puffy face is a winner for me, i like seeing that.... or the guys who only come in when on.


 Or the guys that have almost a purple/red glow to their skin permanently due to high rbc count and bp.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It seems the prerequisite for being in this thread is having a load of sh1tty old tats.

Inb4 I designed them myself and they've all got a meaning.

:lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Smitch said:


> It seems the prerequisite for being in this thread is having a load of sh1tty old tats.
> 
> Inb4 I designed them myself and they've all got a meaning.
> 
> :lol:


 yeh and if you don't have any you can take your big fancy words and fvck off


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Keeks said:


> First pic is from 5 years ago before I started training
> 
> View attachment 124425
> 
> ...


 Please accept this as it is intended, Which is purely a compliment, you look friggin amazing, great legs, tiny waist and abs, very sexy.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

vetran said:


> me on right 1984 aged 25 then again half a century later aged 50 its been a hard slog
> 
> View attachment 124435
> 
> ...


 You do realise half a century later than 25 would make you 75?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

As it says in the caption. Top left was from 2009 when I was addicted to mephedrone. Not sure on weight but I was probably eating 5 meals a week. If that.

Bottom left was may 2014 I think. I started training around this time.

Right hand side was a year later. Around April/may 2015.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

sen said:


> As it says in the caption. Top left was from 2009 when I was addicted to mephedrone. Not sure on weight but I was probably eating 5 meals a week. If that.
> 
> Bottom left was may 2014 I think. I started training around this time.
> 
> ...


 The best in this thread mate


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Bignath4607 said:


> Now that's a big difference credit to you keeks great job and there's more to come too well done


 Thank you. Yep, let's see what's to come.



Simon 88 said:


> Seriously you look amazing, great transformation!


 Thank you. Likewise, packed on some real size, awesome work!



UK2USA said:


> Please accept this as it is intended, Which is purely a compliment, you look friggin amazing, great legs, tiny waist and abs, very sexy.


 Ahh thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> The best in this thread mate


 Wow. Was looking at the others thinking how unbelievable some were! Massive compliment. Thanks.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Looking through this thread I guess there isn't anything like a natty transformation. Only shattered dreams. Lol


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

MFM said:


> Looking through this thread I guess there isn't anything like a natty transformation. Only shattered dreams. Lol


 I will share my transformation soon  . I find it average, but people find it good


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> I will share my transformation soon  . I find it average, but people find it good


 Natty?


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

This is me before I started gym when my boy was born. He is now 6. Then the other pic is from yesterdaY. @Jatin Bhatia Dug one out for ya


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@Nu-Labz what weight you sitting at mate your probably around 7-8lbs more muscle than me and 7-8lbs leaner lol looking good


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Not in the same league as others but:

Picture from 2005 at my sister's wedding. Difficult to tell, but I am around 21 stone here.










2008 - around 16 stones after yoyoing for years










Most recent picture taken start of March










Can see some abs in better light when tensed


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> @Nu-Labz what weight you sitting at mate your probably around 7-8lbs more muscle than me and 7-8lbs leaner lol looking good


 Cheers pal. Still along way to go for me. Weighed myself Sunday and was 89.5kg


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

ancient_loyal said:


> Not in the same league as others but:
> 
> Picture from 2005 at my sister's wedding. Difficult to tell, but I am around 21 stone here.
> 
> ...


 Amazing weight loss mate....massive pat on the back


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RoidsR-us said:


> Last 11 months
> 
> View attachment 124417
> 
> ...


 stunning


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> 4 weeks ago end of bulk 122kg
> 
> View attachment 124463
> 
> ...


 looking BIG, I need to get another 15 or 20kg to be at your size.

Are you going into a cut now?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

some great transformations and motivation going on here.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

MFM said:


> Natty?


 Yup


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nu-Labz said:


> This is me before I started gym when my boy was born. He is now 6. Then the other pic is from yesterdaY. @Jatin Bhatia Dug one out for ya
> 
> View attachment 124456
> 
> ...


 You look great mate. I agree , you have got the potential. Forget Emily thumbs up, she would up her legs too


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Nu-Labz said:


> This is me before I started gym when my boy was born. He is now 6. Then the other pic is from yesterdaY. @Jatin Bhatia Dug one out for ya
> 
> View attachment 124456
> 
> ...


 Good work, bud.

Defo losing points for the sparkly earring though...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> U been lending him ur tan?


 you can loan what I have.

let's see your transformation


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Good work, bud.
> 
> Defo losing points for the sparkly earring though...


 Lol I have 2!!!


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> You look great mate. I agree , you have got the potential. Forget Emily thumbs up, she would up her legs too


 Cheers pal still along way to go till I et what I'm after


----------



## J a y (Feb 17, 2015)

8 months difference with a bit of assistance


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> you can loan what I have.
> 
> let's see your transformation


 Ok..tomorrow ...


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Plate said:


> 8 months
> 
> View attachment 124414


 whats the weight diff?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

TIDALWAVE said:


> whats the weight diff?


 11st 11lbs left pic 11st 2 I think


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

From this in 2008 to 2016 :-(









View attachment SAM_0576.thumb.JPG.d160076b8f47f9c4b0a0bbc3b920fefb.JPG


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> From this in 2008 to 2016 :-(
> 
> View attachment 124485
> 
> ...


 Really?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Really?


 Yep. Thanks to the 12 weeks challenge I'm getting leaner and motivated.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> Yep. Thanks to the 12 weeks challenge I'm getting leaner and motivated.


 You would be the source of positive as well as negative motivation then. Positive after the challenge, negative from your last post


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Plate said:


> 11st 11lbs left pic 11st 2 I think


 did you recomp?


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

nitrogen said:


> Yep. Thanks to the 12 weeks challenge I'm getting leaner and motivated.


 no offence mate, but what happened?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> You would be the source of positive as well as negative motivation then. Positive after the challenge, negative from your last post


 Suppose it is motivational both ways :thumb


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> Suppose it is motivational both ways :thumb


 For Sure :thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

nitrogen said:


> Yep. Thanks to the 12 weeks challenge I'm getting leaner and motivated.


 Are you doing the challenge assisted?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

DoIEvenLift said:


> no offence mate, but what happened?


 Illneess, career change, relationship issues.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Are you doing the challenge assisted?


 No, never.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

nitrogen said:


> No, never.


 I just wondered as I've read a few of your posts on here which made me curious



nitrogen said:


> Illneess, career change, relationship issues.


 This is very understandable, at present I'm training for career change, well up the ladder and have very little time to train nor have the inclination to train like I used to.

Good luck with the challenge.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

TIDALWAVE said:


> did you recomp?


 Yeh i guess so I get told I have put size on


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

sen said:


> As it says in the caption. Top left was from 2009 when I was addicted to mephedrone. Not sure on weight but I was probably eating 5 meals a week. If that.
> 
> Bottom left was may 2014 I think. I started training around this time.
> 
> ...


 Serious question. If you stopped using gear, would you go back to the size in your 1st/2nd picture eventually? Or would you keep some of your gains permanently?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I just wondered as I've read a few of your posts on here which made me *curious*
> 
> This is very understandable, at present I'm training for career change, well up the ladder and have very little time to train nor have the inclination to train like I used to.
> 
> Good luck with the challenge.


 Cheers matey


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

MFM said:


> Serious question. If you stopped using gear, would you go back to the size in your 1st/2nd picture eventually? Or would you keep some of your gains permanently?


 Same as us all. Without the gear you will lose size. you wont lose it all and the amount will be down to diet and training.


----------



## Rhino613 (Mar 8, 2016)

I have to say each and every one of you who have posted on this thread should be immensely proud of yourselves!!!! The dedication you have shown and the extreme effort you have put in is absolutely outstanding!!!!

everybody looks the mutts nuts!!!!

it has inspired me to work even harder thank you all!!!!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

View attachment image1.PNG


Pic on right is around a month old.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

MFM said:


> Serious question. If you stopped using gear, would you go back to the size in your 1st/2nd picture eventually? Or would you keep some of your gains permanently?


 Yeah probably go back to the bottom left pic although I was heavier in that pic than in the most recent by over a stone and hadn't trained for about a year. If I went back to the first pic I'd be very worried!


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

About 5 yrs and 25kg between first pic and last two pics, am two weeks into no carbs and hating it, feel v flat.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

sen said:


> *You do realise half a century later than 25 would make you 75?*


 fcked up there dident i lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

vetran said:


> fcked up there dident i lol


 Haha a bit! Look like you've got a decent physique in the pic when you was 25 mate!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

sen said:


> *Haha a bit! Look like you've got a decent physique in the pic when you was 25 mate!*


 yep i dident look to bad half a century ago


----------



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

15th may 2014 to today.















Got a new mirror too


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

2o16 said:


> 15th may 2014 to today.
> 
> View attachment 124520
> 
> ...


 You look better in the first pic

Best S


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sebbek said:


> You look better in the first pic
> 
> Best S


 First pic is most recent I imagine.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

sen said:


> First pic is most recent I imagine.


 What if not? Haha

S


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sebbek said:


> What if not? Haha
> 
> S


 Big problems! It actually confused me at first. First pic is usually the before pic.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

This was me 28 years ago. A very fresh faced youngster. 11 st 7

View attachment DSC_0252.JPG


Convalescing @ the end of 2014 start of 2015. 17 st 5









End of jan start of feb 2016. 16 st 7 mid way through a work in progress.


----------



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

sen said:


> Big problems! It actually confused me at first. First pic is usually the before pic.


 Yes the first pic is the most recent one.

One thing which hasn't improved over the two years is my IT skills, doh!

@Sebbek


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> This was me 28 years ago. A very fresh faced youngster. 11 st 7
> 
> View attachment 124528
> 
> ...


 You know when drogon gets back off holiday he's gonna claim there's zero difference between the last two pics?

even having the motivation to train natty is somethings I struggle with so big up yourself for that.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sen said:


> You know when drogon gets back off holiday he's gonna claim there's zero difference between the last two pics?
> 
> even having the motivation to train natty is somethings I struggle with so big up yourself for that.


 LOL drog is a funny guy ....

I have bigger traps than most as a 17 yo boy. I was always naturally lean as a youngster. Most youngns were back then.

I recon another 18 months to get back to a good size and shape.  I'm continually getting Bigger and leaner all of the time.


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

MrM said:


> About 5 yrs and 25kg between first pic and last two pics, am two weeks into no carbs and hating it, feel v flat.
> 
> View attachment 124510
> 
> ...


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Cheers bud, to be honest it's my first go at cutting and am having a hard time dealing with the scales going down, body fat had dropped well but outside of the gym I feel flat as f**k.

its a total head f**k, start clen and T3 soon so I guess it'll not get any easier.


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

MrM said:


> Cheers bud, to be honest it's my first go at cutting and am having a hard time dealing with the scales going down, body fat had dropped well but outside of the gym I feel flat as f**k.
> 
> its a total head f**k, start clen and T3 soon so I guess it'll not get any easier.


 Know exactly what you mean mate, can prove tricky at times. I'm about to start my cut end of this month - usual ttm blend with some clen and t3 towards the end too.

T3 will defo make you flatter but it's all worth it. I love just wearing a hoodie to the gym for 6 weeks, looking flat as a pancake then when it comes to refeed day vest is on, veins popping, abs in full show, can't beat it haha!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm like 8-10 lbs heavier than the pic on the right (Pic is from last Summer and I have been blasting a lot since) at the moment with similar BF levels but I don't have any recent shirtless pics, just pics in a stringer.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> I'm like 8-10 lbs heavier than the pic on the right (Pic is from last Summer and I have been blasting a lot since) at the moment with similar BF levels but I don't have any recent shirtless pics, just pics in a stringer.


 whats the time difference. your in great nick


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I think I'm like 18 in the first pic and 23 in the second. The second pic is 18 months after starting to use gear. Thanks.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> I think I'm like 18 in the first pic and 23 in the second. The second pic is 18 months after starting to use gear. Thanks.


 Getting as lean as you, when I cut is going to be my mission.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Getting as lean as you, when I cut is going to be my mission.


 That was on Test/Tren/Superdrol, getting lean was easy then because the Superdrol made my appetite tiny.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> That was on Test/Tren/Superdrol, getting lean was easy then because the Superdrol made my appetite tiny.


 TTMe will be my go to.

Or test/tren/primo (have loads of primo I need to use). I've been knocking on the door of single digits before, as per my journal pics, but I am looking to get to 6-8% during the summer months, once my bulk is over. Will prob have to drop from around 17 stone to 15 I think to do it.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> TTMe will be my go to.
> 
> Or test/tren/primo (have loads of primo I need to use). I've been knocking on the door of single digits before, as per my journal pics, but I am looking to get to 6-8% during the summer months, once my bulk is over. Will prob have to drop from around 17 stone to 15 I think to do it.


 Should work well. I don't think I'm going to bother doing a major cut this summer, just going to hover around or slightly above 10% and have a fuller, bulkier, Calum von Moger-esque look to me while I try to add some size.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Should work well. I don't think I'm going to bother doing a major cut this summer, just going to hover around or slightly above 10% and have a fuller, bulkier, Calum von Moger-esque look to me while I try to add some size.


 His physique is amazing. I'd love to be the size he is.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> That was on Test/Tren/Superdrol, getting lean was easy then because the Superdrol made my appetite tiny.


 I used to love test/tren/oxy but now its low test/high tren and superdrol


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> Same as us all. Without the gear you will lose size. you wont lose it all and the amount will be down to diet and training.


 You lot scare me with all these combos. Isn't something like test on its own enough to build a great physique?


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

MFM said:


> You lot scare me with all these combos. Isn't something like test on its own enough to build a great physique?


 Have you built a great physique on test alone? I dont know anyone who has. I dont really like test above 400mg i much prefer 600mg tren thats just me and my experience.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> I used to love test/tren/oxy but now its low test/high tren and superdrol


 I'm the opposite, back then it was low Test, high Tren and Superdrol but I've just recently had a run with Test/Tren/Oxy and it's become my new favorite stack, the pumps/fullness from Anadrol are crazy and it doesn't feel as toxic as Superdrol does, no lethargy with it either.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

MFM said:


> You lot scare me with all these combos. Isn't something like test on its own enough to build a great physique?


 Yeah it's possible but if there's a faster, easier route which will make you look better then obviously people are going to take it.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> Have you built a great physique on test alone? I dont know anyone who has. I dont really like test above 400mg i much prefer 600mg tren thats just me and my experience.


 I'm too scared to even use just test. All natty here with sh*t gains.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

MFM said:


> I'm too scared to even use just test. All natty here with sh*t gains.


 aint nobody got time for that bro! You havent time to wait for someone to fill their water bottle at the machine but you have time to try build an awesome physique natty


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> aint nobody got time for that bro! You havent time to wait for someone to fill their water bottle at the machine but you have time to try build an awesome physique natty


 God loves a trier!


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

MFM said:


> God loves a trier!


 the mind boggles!!


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> the mind boggles!!


 Not really. I'd love to use peds, but we're trying for a baby at the moment so it's probably not the best time. That and I'm not sure I'd ever want to train without it again once I've gone over the dark side.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

MFM said:


> Not really. I'd love to use peds, but we're trying for a baby at the moment so it's probably not the best time. *That and I'm not sure I'd ever want to train without it again once I've gone over the dark side.*


 You won't....


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

vetran said:


> me on right 1984 aged 25 then again half a century later aged 50 its been a hard slog
> 
> View attachment 124435
> 
> ...


 Fcuk me I even feel old looking at that photo bcs that was the year I was born lol


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> Fcuk me I even feel old looking at that photo bcs that was the year I was born lol


 You were born in 1984? You young git!!


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Managed to find an old pic - Jan 15 on the left, this morning on the right.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

andyboro said:


> Managed to find an old pic - Jan 15 on the left, this morning on the right.
> 
> View attachment 124774


 Both 2016?????


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

sen said:


> Both 2016?????


 Lol I wish.. jan-2015 on the left


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

andyboro said:


> Lol I wish.. jan-2015 on the left


 Ahhh I thought u meant 15th of Jan! I was seriously considering calling you a liar!

Really well done mate. What's weight difference? Easy to lose fat when you're already lean-ish cos the results are noticeable weekly. That must have taken some dedication. Round of applause. Seriously mate. Good work.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

sen said:


> Ahhh I thought u meant 15th of Jan! I was seriously considering calling you a liar!
> 
> Really well done mate. What's weight difference? Easy to lose fat when you're already lean-ish cos the results are noticeable weekly. That must have taken some dedication. Round of applause. Seriously mate. Good work.


 Cheers, I think I was high 16/low 17 stone then. 14stone dead this morning.

You're right, it's a totally different game when there's something to go from other than a number on a scale, noticeable changes are much more motivating.

Plus my body has hopefully stopped trying to keep me fat now.


----------

